# memorable quote re gay-marriage



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

_'We all have the right to compromise our dreams for someone else, 
& not die alone.' 
~~~~~~~~ Hari [Indian blogger on PBS] on 'The sanctity of marriage'

he also pointed out that straight-couples had already severely damaged marriage as an institution; 
50% of straight-couples in the USA divorce, & celebrity marriages are both the most public & often the worst 
role-models, both marrying & divorcing for flimsy reasons. Surely [he said, & i paraphrase from memory], 
gay couples could not possibly damage marriage as an institution any worse than straight-couples, 
& should be given a chance to possibly improve its image?... _


----------

